# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی در محیط QT و هم خانواده هایش > آموزش: بازی Angry Birds با Qt

## حامد مصافی

این پروژه رو چند وقت پیش بنا بر دلائلی نوشتم و اتفاقی الان دیدمش که داره گوشه هاردم خاک می‌خوره. 
حس کردم ارزششو داره دوستان علاقمند نگاهی بهش بندازند.

فقط یک نکته اینکه برای نسخه ۵ و بعد از اون پورت نشده به همین دلیل لطفا از نسخه ۴ استفاده کنید.
در این آدرس دانلود کنید

----------


## motherboard

> فقط یک نکته اینکه برای نسخه ۵ و بعد از اون پورت نشده به همین دلیل لطفا از نسخه ۴ استفاده کنید.


من تست کردم.تو نسخه 5 به بعد هم به خوبی اجرا میشه و کار می کنه.مشکلی از این بابت نیست.

----------


## حامد مصافی

این بازی رو کمی تغییر دادم و مثال‌هایی رو برای آموزش بهش اضافه کردم و همچنین با نسخه ۵ کیوت سازگارش کردم. از اینجا میتونید دانلودش کنید.

----------

